# Rip peter scott dunn



## fusspot (5 April 2014)

Sad news that the wonderful vet Peter Scott Dunn Passed away April 4th.A truly fantastic vet and such a lovely man.Thoughts with his lovely wife Ann.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 April 2014)

So sad to hear the news this morning,  he always had a good word for each and every horse and pony I had in from the early 80s
RIP, PSD x


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 April 2014)

Rip Peter x he vetted my Arab 8 years ago.


----------



## Suelin (5 April 2014)

RIP Peter.  Sad day.


----------



## paulineh (5 April 2014)

A good old fashion vet. One you could always talk to. I had him as my vet for many years

RIP Peter RIP


----------



## justabob (5 April 2014)

One hell of a vet, one hell of a character. RIP Peter.


----------



## cptrayes (5 April 2014)

RIP Peter, a great vet and a great human being.


----------



## Gingersmum (5 April 2014)

Passed one of my best ever horses for me. A great vet, he took interest in you and the horse together, a great man. Respect to him RIP


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 April 2014)

RIP Peter Scott Dunn  Only ever heard good things about you.


----------



## hobo (5 April 2014)

Was he a vet in the Binfield area? I seem to recognise the name I would guess he was a good age if it is who I think. RIP.


----------



## justabob (6 April 2014)

He was the team vet in the Olympics when Stroller was competing, a very long time ago!


----------



## merrymeasure (6 April 2014)

Many, many years ago he came to geld two youngsters for me, when I lived in Wokingham. Arrived in a Jaguar,very impressed! But was the nicest person possible. Excellent vet. Sorry to hear of his passing.RIP Peter Scott Dunn.


----------



## tiggs (6 April 2014)

RIP Peter a great vet and a lovely gentleman. There is an obituary on the Scott Dunn website
http://www.scott-dunns.co.uk/rip-peter-scott-dunn.htm


----------



## pip6 (8 April 2014)

Very sad. Built so much up from treating Mill Reef.


----------



## Dream19 (8 April 2014)

RIP Peter. Great character and Vet.


----------



## Mike007 (13 April 2014)

Yes RIP Peter , one of a kind. The horse world will bethe poorer without you.


----------



## anj789 (17 April 2014)

Very sad to hear this. Many years ago, Peter gave my 5yo mare with early arthritis a 'sporting chance' of recovery; he helped her to stay in work well into her teens. He always had a twinkle in his eye and a great sense of practicality. The man himself and dare I say his style of veterinary care will be sadly missed.


----------

